# Step not folding when vehicle starts



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Step not folding when vehicle starts :x any ideas anyone please :?: 

Why just before a trip do I find all that can go wrong does go wrong :?: 

Well yet again I bow to the experience of you all out there..


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

They tend to get clogged up over winter with road grit / salt and general dirt... Mine does it regular...
Big can of WD40 or some other lubricatant and spay, spray, spray..
 
Very common...
On the other hand.. Could be blow fuse, faulty step motor etc...
Try lube first...

OH.... Just sen your vehicle, same as mine... Yes very common problem...


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Do you know where the fuses are :?: i can operate the step from inside the van using the controls, but the auto close when the engine is started is the one not working


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

I fitted my own Omnistep to my new Mhome, and I decided deliberately NOT to fit it with the automatic step closure when the ignition is switched on, partly because it would have been one more thing to go wrong, but mainly because I like to have total control over when the step is retracted. For example, when you first arrive at a site, after initial positioning of the van and putting the step out etc etc you often decide to move the van a few feet. There is no need to have the step automatically closed and have to then put it out again in this case. Just a thought !!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

tattytony said:


> Do you know where the fuses are :?: i can operate the step from inside the van using the controls, but the auto close when the engine is started is the one not working


Mine is/was exactly the same.. Operates via switch but not on start up.
Over the past 3 years it's failed about 3 times.. Grease it up and away it always goes.. Fuse, dont know but not likely to be that is the switch is operating manually..


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

tattytony said:


> Do you know where the fuses are :?: i can operate the step from inside the van using the controls, but the auto close when the engine is started is the one not working


I have just had exactly the same problem and the 15A fuse had blown.It was the same fuse for the 12 volt cut off to the habitation area because I still had power to the Sargent control panel when the engine was running.

I cleaned up the gunge under the step gave it some wd40,changed the fuse and the auto retract was fine and also it cut off the power to the rear habitation area when the engine was running.

On my van the fuse was near the engine battery,it was incorporated into a relay and fuse holder with 2 other fuses which I believe are the 12v supplies for the fridge and leisure battery charging.


----------



## AutoMax (Sep 23, 2008)

Fuses in a small box just behind the drivers seat. Not near the van at moment but I believe it to be a 20amp fuse. Any way it should be written on the lid which should pull off quite easily.

Bob


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Have changed the fuse old one seemed ok :? sprayed the WD40 everywhere  No Joy

I have only checked the fuses under the bonnet not the ones in the cab perhaps thats next  

It has been 17 years since I last got my hands dirty on a vehicle and I must say if I was not having problems I would say I was having fun again.  

I have noticed that all but the step shuts down when the engine is running so it must be just step related so I think but I am only new to this so please let me know if other ideas appear that I should be looking at.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hiya

we have a Swift Ace Napoli based on Fiat Ducato and had the same problem, it was a fuse under the bonnet, not sure which one, but was not a fuse within the motorhome itself.

Hope this helps.

Ted


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

The other favourite culprit is the step limit switch. These frequently get gummed up with crud or the contacts get dirty.

More here
http://www.motts.org/Omnistep.htm
c.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

On my bessacarr (sargent system) the fuses and relay's are under a black cover under the bonnet

Alan H


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Many thanks Alan and Clive will be attacking it again today. 

I am so pleased that you have all helped me so much and look forward to popping over to your area at shepton to meet some of you.  

Thanks Again Tony


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Quick Update :!: 

ALL FIXED YIIPPPPEEEEE :wink: :wink: :lol:  

Thanks Again to Everyone


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Switch*

FRANKIA I8400

Same Problem

The step used to Auto retract and if it did not A red lamp on the dash would stay lit.

Now it does not and I cannot find a fuse anywhere for the step or warning lamp.

The step does work when we press the switch

TM, Still looking for fuse!


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

tattytony said:


> Quick Update :!:
> 
> ALL FIXED YIIPPPPEEEEE :wink: :wink: :lol:
> 
> Thanks Again to Everyone


So what was it :?: :?:

Alan H


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry Alan  in my joyus  state I forgot to mention that it was one of the brown wires inside the motor cowling was broken, a quick crimp and black tape and it works a treat :lol: 

This seems to have happened before as both the Blue and Brown wires have been repaired before with solder and pvc tape :? 

Well it is working a treat now so next time I where to look first. :roll:


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Where is the motor cowling?


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

The cowling is over the motor behind the step


----------



## MOB2 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Auto retract step not working*

Does anyone know which fuse under the bonnet it is? There are a feew obvious symbols, but a few that are not so obvious.


----------

